# Feeling really sorry for myself



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi

I just really want to say how sorry for myself I am feeling today. I can't say to my friends as I feel I have to save infertility talk for failed ivf cycles and miscarriages when I really need people to hold me up.

I'm inbetween cycles again and have people around me who are just about to have their babies and I have been asked by 2 of them to look after older children whilst friends are in hospital getting new babies. I know I should feel honoured that they trust me and feel that they can ask, but I just want to curl up into a ball and cry for the day.

I will pick up tomorrow and all will be well again.

Thank you for reading, It feels like someone is listening, I feel I can't say things like this to my own friends as I worry that I don't want to be the person that all I talk 
about is infertility...even though that is all I think about.

Sorry for being a sad sack!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Pegaroo  

I'm sending you lots of hugs, don't ever appologise for having a bad day.  I don't think we give ourselves credit for just how much we put ourselves through mentally and emotionally with IVF and coping with losses.  It is nice to think that we are trusted by friends to look after their children but equally that doesn't change the fact we'd love our own children too.  Don't ever feel bad for having a self preservation day and saying no.

Hope that tomorrow is a better day and remember on here you're not on your own.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Bigs hugs to you Pegaroo.   I know how you feel, it is horrible when it gets to you like this.  We've been ttc for 10 years now and there are days when you feel very depressed and can't seem to get on with things.  You are right - you will probably feel better tomorrow - but at the moment you need to be kind to yourself and don't worry too much about having a down day.  All my friends have children and my sister is expecting her second having had no problems conceiving at all.  It is a huge mental battle to try and stay sane and to look after yourself.  

Just wanted to say you are not alone and I am really thinking of you as I can completely understand the pain you feel.  I hope you feel better later on. Be gentle on yourself.

Red
x


----------



## Goldielocks80 (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh Pegaroo,

I just wanted to reach out and give you a hug! I (and most of the ladies on here) know exactly how you feel. No one really understands what this is like unless you've actually been through it themselves. It's the hardest and most emotional processes that I've ever been through and after a failed cycle it does leave you bruised to say the least.

Just wanted you to know you're not alone- as a group on here we can at least provide love and support to each other. Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry you are feeling like this and I have felt like this many times  
Don't apologise for having a bad this infertility journey can really hit us and at times it is hard knowing who to talk to.

You are not alone and the ladies on this forum are a great support 

XX


----------

